

GitLab 7.12: SAML Support, Merge Request Approvers and .gitlab-ci.yml - DouweM
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/06/22/gitlab-7-12-released/

======
erikb
I'm always surprised that Gitlab doesn't get sued. It looks so Github-like.
But I have to say the logo is cooler. Octocat is really too much Ruby world
for me.

~~~
sytse
We think that we're looking more different every month. I'm glad you like the
logo, hope you will appreciate the new one too, we'll announce it on Wednesday
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/759/diffs)

~~~
Zikes
I like it! I assume it'll be bundled into next month's update?

~~~
jobvandervoort
It will!

------
jobvandervoort
We're very excited to see CERN contributing SAML this release and hope that
the .gitlab-ci.yml file will make using CI more powerful and easier.

------
sytse
We hope that the .gitlab-ci.yml offers the best combination of the freedom of
Jenkins and the reproducibility of Travis CI.

